# New Member from Lower NY Hudson Valley



## Drucifer (Dec 12, 2006)

Happen to hit across this forum in my search for info on Armour/Franklin Mint diecast WWII planes. Looks like a nice place, so I joined. 

I'm mainly an N scale New York Central modeler/collector, but I have dabble on and off in WWII airplane modeling (1/72 scale). And now it's diecast.

I live across the river from West Point and I'm retired.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome Drew from balmy and warm Seattle. Jump right in. Only LesofPrimus bites.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Drew. I also collect Armour/Franklin Mint aircraft. Currently I have 11 but haven't bought one for a while. Again welcome to the site.


----------



## armypilot (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome! I think the Armour/Franklin Mint are some of the finest diecast aircraft available.


----------



## Hunter368 (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello from down under!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2006)

Hallo Drew !!!
Welcome there.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome Drew!!


----------

